# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Need More Cartridges

## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

Hi Again,

Can anyone help me with any of the following cartridges?:

1/ 30 Remington AR

2/ 30-40 Krag (30 Army)

3/ .307 Winchester

4/ .308 Marlin Express

5/ 30 TC (Thompson/Center)

6/ 30-06 Ackley Improved

7/ 300 Remington Short Action Ultra Mag

8/ 300 Ruger Compact Magnum

If anyone wants to sell or swap (for something from me) any of the above I'd be grateful

Thanks. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## nor-west

Have 280 and 30:06 AI cases.

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> Have 280 and 30:06 AI cases.


Yeah thanks, I already have a 280 Rem for my collection, but, the 30-06 Ackley Improved, yes please I'd love one!

PM me your details / bank account details etc, and how much you're asking for it, freight etc, "Tonight" if possible and I'll get the S43A tomorrow (as my licence expires on Saturday and the new one hasn't arrived yet!) It's at the Card "Making" Stage apparently and I don't know if they'll continue issuing those forms in lieu of the other one coming! Then again, I suppose I could try!

Thanks. :Grin:

----------


## nor-west

Do you want a .280 AI and a 30:06 AI case with bullets but inert i.e. primer and powder or just a case?

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> Do you want a .280 AI and a 30:06 AI case with bullets but inert i.e. primer and powder or just a case?


Ok, Ill have a .280 AI and a .30-06 AI case with bullet seated (No Powder or Primer) so it looks like a complete loaded round, if you know what I mean!
Thanks
I'll PM you!

----------

